# Is net banking (SBI) safe in India



## cute.bandar (Jul 2, 2010)

Thinking of enabling net banking on my SBI account. and I am not sure about the reliability of Indian bank sites.


----------



## din (Jul 2, 2010)

I use SBI net banking for the last 2 yrs or so. I think it is quite reliable. 

Only thing is the basic security settings at our end - like not using a public computer, latest browsers with safety addons etc


----------



## confused (Jul 3, 2010)

^what safety addons ru referring to?


----------



## astroutkarsh (Jul 3, 2010)

He may be referring to NoScript / Ad Block in FF.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 3, 2010)

what about server side security ? I trust myself to keep my password and username secure, but I just don't trust them keep things secure at their end. :-\ . am I wrong ? all my cash is in that account. don't want to go kangla because of some bank pc getting hacked.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 3, 2010)

^^ thats means m=loos to all not u

trust them...its not so easy to hack it as u say server side

the transactions are electronic...means only numbers are changed in ur accnt...they pay by managing the existing cash...so even when a transaction is false ...the money wont tranfer when its sbi side mistake


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 3, 2010)

I'd say it's really safe as long as you are aware. I'm using Internet Banking and faced no problems till date. And about security I'll say it's assured by Verisign so you can trust them.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks for answering people. I am little calm now..


----------



## satyamy (Jul 3, 2010)

As per my experience Its absolutely safe 
also it has mobile security feature i.e. when u make some transaction u get a pin in your mobile and only after applying that pin u can make online transaction
just make sure to unable it


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 4, 2010)

and dont forget to check for * in ur url and use virtual keyboard....coz there are fake sites for fishing...jus dont share ur password to any email  asked by anyone ..even sbi

---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 AM ----------

ya satyami mobile security is great feature


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 4, 2010)

> also it has mobile security feature i.e. when u make some transaction u get a pin in your mobile and only after applying that pin u can make online transaction


 thank god there is such a feature. thanks for telling this.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 4, 2010)

satyamy said:


> As per my experience Its absolutely safe
> also it has mobile security feature i.e. when u make some transaction u get a pin in your mobile and only after applying that pin u can make online transaction
> just make sure to unable it



U meat we should use mobile security or not ?.....





gopi_vbboy said:


> and dont forget to check for * in ur url and use virtual keyboard....coz there are fake sites for fishing...jus dont share ur password to any email  asked by anyone ..even sbi
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 AM ----------
> 
> ya satyami mobile security is great feature



Would u like to tell me how to use virtual keyboard in firefox ?
I don't want to use any script.....


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 4, 2010)

we should use mobile security feature...it makes transactions more secure...

but what is it about net-banking in India!!! lol...that made me laugh...why do u guys think it is safe to make transactions in US or with US based sites/servers and not on India based sites/servers??? Technology is not region/country based u know...the same 128bit encryption over SSL is used on all banking sites across world...and about server hacking...sorry I have never heard of it...yeah we all have read news about some rogue employee putting a malicious script which withdraws like one cent for every transaction and deposits in some other account...but never heard of any major scandal...so ur money is safe...
and online banking too...

remember, the last line of defense is you...members above have already posted what precautions to take while making any online transaction...


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 4, 2010)

cute.bandar said:


> what about server side security ? I trust myself to keep my password and username secure, but I just don't trust them keep things secure at their end. :-\ . am I wrong ? all my cash is in that account. don't want to go kangla because of some bank pc getting hacked.



Even if you don't have net banking enabled, all your money is accessible from the servers. Did you think of this before? All the bank accounts are accessible to all bank employees, net banking or no net banking. If the system gets hacked, your money isn't safe anyways. But till date, haven't heard of a bank system getting hacked.

Second, servers don't store your password, so no risk of it being stolen. They only store the hash of the password and match the hash of the password you enter to authenticate you. It's almost impossible to back-calculate the password from the hash

third, you can enable high security in your account. Everytime you perform a transaction, you'll receive an SMS. you'll have to enter the code in the SMS to complete the transaction.

I've been using SBI's net banking for last 1 year and have performed at least 20-25 transactions till date. No problem. best of all, unlike many other platforms, you are not forced to use IE, you can use net banking through opera & firefox too.

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------




gopi_vbboy said:


> and dont forget to check for * in ur url and use virtual keyboard....coz there are fake sites for fishing...




Fishing???


----------



## cute.bandar (Aug 4, 2010)

> but what is it about net-banking in India!!! lol...that made me laugh...why do u guys think it is safe to make transactions in US or with US based sites/servers and not on India based sites/servers???


 because my opera keeps showing server security certificate|cookies expired warnings or something when visiting Indian bank or other sites.
BUT i got the point; net banking is safe , nothing to worry . just use common sense.


----------



## power_8383 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry for bumping this old thread.

I have activated internet banking on my SBI account.
But whenever I am trying to do online shopping (from various websites), its saying 'Transaction Failed'.

At first I thought that they havent given me transaction rights, but the bank officer says that transaction rights and all other requested services have already been activated on my account.

I have tried buying items from ebay, homeshop18, indiatimes shopping, tata docomo etc.

Please help me if anyone know the solution.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 25, 2011)

U tried with NEFT ?
Even most of site accept ATM Debit Card but u have to register ur card first.
Though I still using only NEFT,had not register my debit card yet.
Last time when I was going to register at SBI site I found something strange they were asking for my DOB,my mother  maiden name etc.
I though they only ask for card no and ATM PIN.
I got paranoid and did not do that.
I have contact my bank first.....


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 25, 2011)

I do SBI net banking on regular basis...no problem....when paying online use 'net banking'

But I think u didnt register your mobile from the ATM...1st do that so that SBI can send you password to validate your shopping...and keep that mobile at the time of online shopping

go to any sbi atm and register your mobile no.


----------



## power_8383 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for your replies guys. 

I had given my mobile number in the account registration form.
I also get high security confirmation code's SMS on my mobile while online shopping.

I haven't received an ATM card yet from the bank.


----------



## asingh (Aug 25, 2011)

Net banking is safe, some general rules I follow:

1. Never use it on a shared computer. Cyber cafe / or a friends system if you are not sure about the security.
2. Try to use IE. Many sites are broken on FF/Opera/Chrome.
3. Change your login/iPIN passwords at least every 30 days.
4. Keep netbanking alerts bound to your email/SMS, so you are instantly alerted.
5. Even if you have not done any net transaction for a long time, still monitor your account every 2-3 days online to check for activity. Debit/credits.
6. Be careful which sites you should shop at/transact. Comes with experience. 
7. Every transaction you do, keep a record of the transaction ID -- date,number, amount, merchant.
8. If you have a net connection with bad connectivity, do not use net banking.
9. Once done, always 'logout' of the browser and clear cache.


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 1, 2011)

power_8383 said:


> Sorry for bumping this old thread.
> 
> I have activated internet banking on my SBI account.
> But whenever I am trying to do online shopping (from various websites), its saying 'Transaction Failed'.
> ...


Check whether you have the necessary amount in your account for the concerned transaction. Most likely, transaction fails due to insufficient balance.


----------



## power_8383 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bro, I have more than sufficient money in my account.


----------



## asingh (Sep 2, 2011)

Which browser you trying on.


----------



## power_8383 (Sep 2, 2011)

Firefox & IE.
Is it related with browser ? :O


----------



## Revolution (Sep 4, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> I do SBI net banking on regular basis...no problem....when paying online use 'net banking'
> 
> But I think u didnt register your mobile from the ATM...1st do that so that SBI can send you password to validate your shopping...and keep that mobile at the time of online shopping
> 
> go to any sbi atm and register your mobile no.



I already did that but no SMS even after 3 month.
But I got account update through SMS at the same mobile no from when I created my account.
Very strange.
May be SBI change the 3D secure process.....


----------



## aryanraj (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes, it s safe, if you are going to follow important instruction given by your bank.

I am using net banking from last 3 years.

Never use Net banking in any public computer.


----------



## power_8383 (Sep 14, 2011)

SBI had kept my account as minor.
Now they have changed it and I am able to do online banking.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 14, 2011)

And you are happy about it?


----------



## power_8383 (Sep 14, 2011)

Obviously !
But why are you asking this ?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 15, 2011)

Well, I "assumed" everybody would be happy to do online banking.
Silly me.


----------



## power_8383 (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh sorry, I didn't notice that I had written 'unable' instead of 'able'.


----------

